# Sheep manure



## waren000 (Mar 31, 2009)

would sheep manure be a sufficient medium in which to grow outdoor, and is there any other medium which would be easier?


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 31, 2009)

I have never used sheep manure specifically, but I imagine it would be like horse or cow.....  You would want to make sure that the manure is well composted, if it is not composted down very well, it will burn up your plant.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 31, 2009)

I happen to have a good knowledge of that stuff from many years ago. Sloppy is the word I would use. Unless you have it completely well-rotted it will nitrogen-overdose your plants, burn them up.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 4, 2009)

sheep turds are highly acidic and do need a lot of time to compost and breakdown ..although not so with cattle turds due to them eating more hays ie lucern and barley grasses and i think them having 3 stomachs causes their turds not to be so acidic i guess only a theory to though  ?? but dont ask me about mice or goats turds ! i guess dog turds might work cos my lawn is alive LOL !


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, after a short search using Google, I found the below articles that contain everything you'd want to know about sheep poo.

There is a surprising amount of Misinformation out there. I saw dozens of pages that had conflicting information on them. I cleaned up the poo-data and the below information is from people who seem to have their brains turned on:


*Change the XX to tt in each of the below addresses.*

Tips and Ideas for using sheep manure in your garden:
hXXp://www.gardeningtipsnideas.com/2008/03/the_many_benefits_of_sheep_manure.html

How can I use sheep manure for my plants?
hXXp://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080816085012AAR6YTA

How manures measure up
hXXp://www.plantea.com/manure.htm

A Primer on soil. Organic Amendments    (Scroll down to manure)
hXXp://www.rdrop.com/~paul/organics.html

Using organic matter in the garden
hXXp://www.gardening.cornell.edu/factsheets/orgmatter/index.html#manures

Composting Livestock Manure
hXXp://gardening.wsu.edu/stewardship/compost/manure/manure0.htm


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 4, 2009)

dog excrement is highly poisonous to green life.  I have a neighbor with a dog and the whole garden was destroyed (from previous greenthumb who lived there) due to the dog doing his thing all over the yard and poisoning all the green life.  Any excrement from animals that eat meat is bad for your plants.  Only herbivores makes for good manure.



			
				purplephazes said:
			
		

> sheep turds are highly acidic and do need a lot of time to compost and breakdown ..although not so with cattle turds due to them eating more hays ie lucern and barley grasses and i think them having 3 stomachs causes their turds not to be so acidic i guess only a theory to though ?? but dont ask me about mice or goats turds ! i guess dog turds might work cos my lawn is alive LOL !


----------

